# [ 2008 ] Smuggs & RCI



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a 2 bedroom 8/6 on hold w/ a Sunday checkin- does this indicate which area we will be assigned?  We are not including any children in our travel plans at this time, although there is a slim possibility our never-skied-before preteen grandsons could join us.

Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 17, 2008)

You can ask RCI to tell you what the unit number is for the unit on hold.  It's not a guarantee, as they can switch you, but it should give you an idea.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there any unit/area at Smuggs that should be avoided?


----------



## charford (Jan 17, 2008)

If you have a Sunday checkin, you will have one of the newer buildings. The building may be Sycamores, Aspen Highlands, or Tamaracks. I might be forgetting one building. They all have very similar layouts. If you ask RCI for the unit number, someone here will be able to decode it for you.  

There really isn't any area "to be avoided". Everyone has their preferences. There are advantages and disadvantages to each area.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jan 18, 2008)

check-in days at smuggs are:

Friday
Falcons, Kestrels, Tamaracks, Trailside Highlands (and I think eagles and owls)
Saturday
Birches, Commons, Evergreen, Maples, Nordland, Oaks, Pines, Villmarksauna, Willows
Sunday
Aspen Highlands, Balsams, Mountain Laurels, Sycamores

if you are doing a weeks exchange you will get the exact unit which was deposited (unless there is a problem with the unit and then smuggs will allocate you a similar one)
I think for points exchanges you get the same unit type, but smuggs allocates the exact unit.
the resort should always be able to tell you which unit you will be in (call guest services and ask) and if they have other units availabe they will usually swap you if you ask.

you can see building loactions and floor plans here:
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/lodging/index.php

as cathy said, everyone has thier own preference for building/location, but if you have sunday check-in you should be in one of the newer buildings.  location doesn't really matter as there is a free on-demand shuttle which will take you anywhere in the village
also, don't get hung-up about ski-in/out.  depending on the amount of snow it may be more 'walk a bit then put on yuor skis',  and it is only on to the 'easy' lower/beginner slopes on morse mountain. never-skied grandsons probably wouldn't manage it for thier first few days and more advanced skiers will likely be on the upper mountains and using the shuttle bus instead.

hope this helps
Helen


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 18, 2008)

*Confirmed*

Using weeks, I confirmed for January of '09.  The unit # is not on my online confirmation, but after hearing from Tug Smuggs experts, I am not concerned as to which area we end up in.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2008)

There are currently 6 2br units for exchange June 09'--was looking at the resorts web site before I exchange and noticed a $250 weekly 'summer activities fee" per unit.  Anyone have any experience with this.  Dawn


----------



## charford (Jan 20, 2008)

Oops, I screwed up on Tamaracks check-in days and I used to own one!:ignore: 



> There are currently 6 2br units for exchange June 09'--was looking at the resorts web site before I exchange and noticed a $250 weekly 'summer activities fee" per unit. Anyone have any experience with this. Dawn



This was hashed to death a year or two ago. Things got quite heated on this topic. Frankly, I don't know why they call it a summer activities fee at RCI. Smuggs calls it a SmuggsPass. It is an optional purchase that gives everyone in the unit free access to the waterparks and discounts on the camps and other activities as well as discounts at 3 Mountain Outfitters. SmuggsPass


----------



## charford (Jan 20, 2008)

> Using weeks, I confirmed for January of '09. The unit # is not on my online confirmation, but after hearing from Tug Smuggs experts, I am not concerned as to which area we end up in.



The unit number will be on the confirmation you receive in the mail.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 4, 2008)

*this is the unit*

My written RCI confirmation came in today's mail and the unit we have been assigned is AH-21.

TUG Smuggs, can you tell me where this is?  Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe that's Aspen Highlands -- take a look at the info in the link Helen Barnett provided in an earlier post.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, it is Aspens.  And they won't move you...you get the unit on your confirmation.

I'll leave it to the winter owners to address questions about that location as far as skiing.  It is pretty far from the center of the village, but some people really enjoy that and there may be some skiing advantages from there that I wouldn't know about.

Sharon


----------



## SamH (Feb 5, 2008)

We think that Aspens is a great location. It has its own heated pool and is right next to the Morse Highlands Lift. We owned at Aspens before the lift was running and enjoyed staying away from the village. 

If you are travelling with children that need to be at ski camp at 9 am, you will need to drive or take the shuttle since the Morse Highlands Lift starts running at 9 am.

Aspens is at the top of a hill. You will have nice views if the windows are facing the back of the building. You may need a 4WD vehicle if there is a lot of snow.

Have a great vacation.

Sam


----------



## pbenham (Feb 5, 2008)

*Great location*

We stayed at Aspen Highlands last year and loved it.  It is at the foot of the lift, and the outdoor heated pool is a blast!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is the Sat checkin?  I am going there and want to know where I am?


----------



## pbenham (Feb 6, 2008)

*Smuggs Check-in Days*

*From the Smuggs Owners Forum:*
AH, AF = Aspen Highlands (Sun)
B = Birches (Sat)
BA, BF = Balsams (Sun)
C = Commons (Sat)
E = Evergreen (Sat)
F = Falcons (Fri)
K = Kestrels (Fri)
 LA, CF = Mountain Laurels (Sun)
M = Maples (Sat)
N = Nordland (Sat)
OK = Oaks (Sat)
P = Pines (Sat)
TA = Tamaracks (Fri)
TH = Trailside Highlands (Fri)
 V = Villmarksauna (Sat)
W = Willows (Sat)
Y 1-18 = Sycamores A (Sun)
Y 19-34 = Sycamores B (Sun)
Y 35-44 = Sycamores C (Sun)
Y 45-62 = Sycamores C (Sun)


----------



## lprstn (Feb 6, 2008)

THANKS!!!!! That is really helpful!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 21, 2013)

Is this information(The Quoted text) still correct? I just booked a Sunday checkin at Smuggs for July 2014 and am trying to get a less broad idea of where my 2br 8/6 is going to be...if i can sum it down to those 4 areas i can get a better picture of my travel plans




helenbarnett1963 said:


> check-in days at smuggs are:
> 
> Friday
> Falcons, Kestrels, Tamaracks, Trailside Highlands (and I think eagles and owls)
> ...


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 21, 2013)

I believe this is correct


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 23, 2013)

I noticed on RCI there is a 2br that sleeps 6 with privacy for 2....How does that even work?  Turns out, both my brothers and parents(7 people plus my daughter and me) are interested in going on this trip, but I only booked a 2br, so i'm looking for options to book a 2nd room and that was available


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 23, 2013)

A lot of the configurations have a king in the master and enough sleeping for 4 in the second, either a double and two singles, 4 singles or a bunkbed and 2 singles.  The second bedroom that we had was very large.  There is also a pull out in living room.  To me Smuggs is kind of dorm or camp accommodations.  Since the Smuggs pass is so expensive, it works out best with the more, the merrier.

I wouldn't be surprised if the older village section had a 2 bedroom unit with only one bathroom or one full and just a toilet/sink in the second so that only 2 could have privacy.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 23, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the older village section had a 2 bedroom unit with only one bathroom or one full and just a toilet/sink in the second so that only 2 could have privacy.



That might explain it, this listing on RCI lists it as having only one full bathroom.  I just didn't understand how you could have 2 bedrooms, but only privacy for 2 people....The 2nd bedroom didn't make sense to me


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Exchange companies tend to use the word privacy to mean- can you go to the bathroom without having to go through someone else's living space.  So it is possible that the one bathroom is out in the hall or living room so if you are in either bedroom you would have to go through an open area that includes the living room.  

My guess is it might be this one:Maples. A queen in the MBR, Bunk in the 2nd BR and a pull out sofa.


----------

